# Extra long nose live center



## Randy803 (Feb 18, 2018)

Made this today...


----------



## Rootpass (Feb 19, 2018)

Looks nice! Almost always can use more room.


----------



## benmychree (Feb 19, 2018)

Why the non standard nose angle.  Should be 60 degree. for normal center drilled holes.


----------

